

Non-Errors: they tell you it's wrong but actually it's standard English - shawndumas
http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/nonerrors.html

======
byoung2
_Non-Errors: they tell you it's wrong but actually it's standard English_

"They" in the sentence above doesn't have a clear antecedent. Is my correction
yet another example of a hyper-correction?

~~~
shawndumas
Nope, just an example of me trying to get the title to fit in 80 chars...
Sorry.

